
Announcing the PowerShell Module Browser - dend
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/teamblog/announcing-unified-powershell-experience
======
tmzt
This is great news and fits in nicely with the Visual Studio marketplace and
other attempts by Microsoft to enable publishing content focused on admins and
developers.

But the overall package management story is still severely lacking. The third
party approach to OneGet, now called Package Management is confusing.

Chocolatey is probably the best way to install Windows software but the
website contains outdated packages and big scary warnings for what usually
consists of an upstream package and installation script.

Coming from the Linux world we've been spoiled for a long time with Yum/Apt
etc.

